
Resentment Against Replicatipn Movement in Psychology - scribu
https://mobile.twitter.com/DegenRolf/status/851414788857090049
======
detaro
for some reason the mobile link doesn't work for me (protocol error?!), main
site:
[https://twitter.com/DegenRolf/status/851414788857090049](https://twitter.com/DegenRolf/status/851414788857090049)

